# Arrested: blunt nose scuba knife d/s



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Great forum guys and gals. I'm not registered but do a lot of lurking. 

At my business I was arrested for double sided diving knife I had clearly clipped into it's plastic holster. 
It's a blunt nose 2'inch tool sold at almost all scuba, and backpacking stores. I called the place it was purchased and
they said it's a tool. Because it is flat nose and does not fit the description of a combat knife. 

I have was not commiting any crime and whole thing was recoded by my CCTV. 

What do you think? Btw I use as a tool (prying specific items in my trade), and is still being sold?
Thank you for viewing my post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Just because someone calls it a tool, does not make it so. Just because a business sells something doesn't make it legal. Good luck at your arraignment.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> Great forum guys and gals. I'm not registered but do a lot of lurking.
> 
> At my business I was arrested for double sided diving knife I had clearly clipped into it's plastic holster.
> It's a blunt nose 2'inch tool sold at almost all scuba, and backpacking stores. I called the place it was purchased and
> ...


MGL 269/10 (b) Whoever, except as provided by law, carries on his person, or carries on his person or under his control in a vehicle, any stiletto, dagger or a device or case which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked position, any ballistic knife, or any knife with a detachable blade capable of being propelled by any mechanism, dirk knife, _*any knife having a double-edged blade, *_or a switch knife, or any knife having an automatic spring release device by which the blade is released from the handle, having a blade of over one and one-half inches, or a slung shot, blowgun, blackjack, metallic knuckles or knuckles of any substance which could be put to the same use with the same or similar effect as metallic knuckles, nunchaku, zoobow, also known as klackers or kung fu sticks, or any similar weapon consisting of two sticks of wood, plastic or metal connected at one end by a length of rope, chain, wire or leather, a shuriken or any similar pointed starlike object intended to injure a person when thrown, or any armband, made with leather which has metallic spikes, points or studs or any similar device made from any other substance or a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand, or a manrikigusari or similar length of chain having weighted ends; or whoever, when arrested upon a warrant for an alleged crime, or when arrested while committing a breach or disturbance of the public peace, is armed with or has on his person, or has on his person or under his control in a vehicle, a billy or other dangerous weapon other than those herein mentioned and those mentioned in paragraph (a)


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Its B.S. I do not know under what circumstances you were pinched but I have and use them for diving. That being said, I do not carry them around on the street. If you were using it while diving I would not question you about it. However, I hear there are a couple of departments in the Cape Ann area of MA that will bust your stones if you have one while diving. It is the law, unfortunately, is this whacked out state.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Sorry but...*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Use a Leatherman for your on-shore stuff and your dive knife for when you are diving next time...no issues that way.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I called the place it was purchased and they said it's a tool.


 Do you really think the guy that told you that will testify to it in open court ? I'm sure you can call a switch blade knife a box cutter or letter opener if you want and it doesn't make it legal.



Unregistered said:


> I was not committing any crime and whole thing was recoded by my CCTV.


That's going to be your argument in court ? Please consult legal counsel immediately.


----------

